# muay thai in naples, fl?



## T.K.O. (Aug 11, 2007)

first off, im kevin and im 19, and of course..new to this forum

i'm very interested in the training of muay thai and would like to start taking lessons. i have never studied any martial art before but im in good shape, the gym is my second home now

anyway im just wondering if anybody could recommend a dojo in or very near naples fl for me to look into? i did try searching, others had asked the same question but there were no replys

thanks in advance


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 11, 2007)

Firdt off welcome and happy posting, I do not know of any, but if you would go to any of the dojo's in your area, I'm sude the instructors would be happy to direct in the right direction.


----------

